# Amplificador MTE 1200 tipos de transistores



## jcallo (Ene 19, 2013)

tengo una duda sobre los transistores de salida seria mejor colocarles mosfet o utilizar los transistores convencionales...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2013)

*No* puedes intercambiar transistores bipolares por MOSFET sin cambiar la configuración de excitadores y la etapa VAS.


----------

